# tug TRHES part 2



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=mGA3Q9NCkXw


----------



## seamermar (May 26, 2008)

A good link with good views of sea life

thanks again John


----------



## Peter D Hingley (May 30, 2008)

*Clyde Paddle Tug 'Flying Scotsman'*

Dear All, 
Just an ignorant enquiry from somebody who is more used to wooden ships than metal ones ! I have just bought a very nice plan for a small Clyde paddle tug 'Flying Scotsman' from Marine Modelling Plans Service. What I find is a bit confusing is that the side elevation appears to show an external keel but this does not appear on the lines plans. I assume that such a vessel WOULD have an external keel, and that it would not continue beyond the stern post nor up the stem - is this correct ? And also for an iron / steel hull (probably steel by that date, 1892) I assume the keel would be a thinnish steel plate possibly with a 'bulb iron' section . If I don't get the keel / stem/ stern post assembly right to start with there does not seem to be much point in going on with the model. 
Secondly does anybody know whether there has ever been an article on building a model of this vessel ? 
Any knowledegable guidance warmly welcomed ! 
Peter D Hingley


----------

